# Fiamma Privacy Room for Swift 590RS



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

Good News
I have been refunded in full by my supplier Broad Lane Leisure .
Thank you all who posted suggestions as to what I could do about the Privacy Room not being compatible with my M/H.
REGARDS DAVE


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Good result and good dealer service.

Peter


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Wow, thats fantastic service, well done Broad Lane


----------

